# anyone had Cramps from day of embryo transfer gone on to BPF?



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi ladies

Looking for some reassurance really. I had et yesterday (Thursday) of a day 5 4aa blast.

Since about 3 hours after the transfer I started cramping and it has been constant since. I spoke to nurses this morning who seemed reluctant to reassure me but have suggested I take voltarol diclofenac suppositorys. I'm reluctant as thought it was no anti inflammatory drugs after et?

Has anyone had the same and gone on to get a bfp? Has anyone taken volterol after et?

Please help, I'm petrified it's over before it's really begun


----------



## bailey434 (Jan 23, 2014)

2ForJoy I had cramping from ET which lasted all of the 2ww and I was sure was AF arriving. My clinic just said to take paracetamol if it got too painful so I'm not sure why they would say to take a suppository? If you are constipated I would take Fribrogel or Lactulose, both of which are safe to take during treatment and pregnancy.

To give you hope I've just had my 20 week scan so cramping doesn't necessarily mean a BFN

Good luck and hang in there!  
x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi 2forJoy, I'm so sorry that you're feeling this way.  Clinics can make you feel so much worse can't they, you'd have thought they would know how much reassurance we need  

If you've just been through egg collection then I think that the cramps are completely natural.  Not only have you been pulled around but your ovaries are refilling with fluid.  I had cramps on all of my fresh cycles (1 early miscarriage and one BFN).

I wasn't expecting cramps after my FET, after all I hadn't had the collection part, but I did from a few hours afterwards and it lasted all of the 2WW.  I think that there is just a lot going on and if you're taking progesterone then that could certainly be causing it too.

It's certainly not over yet lovely, you're body has just gone through a lot and is sorting itself out xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It's probably the drugs sweetie, plus the fact you have been in stirrups and had a foreign object through your cervix. It's really normal and isn't indicative of anything.

Loads of the time people get constipation from the progesterone, but you can also get diarrhoea - or both! Just remember that cramps from your uterus, your bladder, and your bowel are all really easily confused as they all occur in similar locations.  

This is a really stressful time but try not to focus on symptoms - 99.9% of the time they mean nothing positive or negative.

Keep drinking water, listen to your body, keep moving and eating fruit/veg, and watch as much TV as you can.

Treat yourself well xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you both for your comments. They did mention paracetamol to me too which I took one dose earlier this afternoon. It has not touched the pain. Apparently the voltarol is also a antisemitism spasmatic drug. I haven't collected my prescription yet and to be honest am scared to take an nsaid after being told for so long to avoid them! I had. a lot of pain after the ec but it was a bit different to this. Collection was a week ago yest and the pain eased after a couple of days. 

I haven't got constipation. I have spent a lot of time walking around London since et and worried I shouldn't have.

I'm so scared. I feel like it might be my body rejecting my embie  x


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

I had more cramps post ET this cycle and out it down to the scratch meaning my uterus was more responsive. I got a bfp so don't discount it (and I went to Bruges for a holiday the second week of the 2ww and walked nearly four miles the first day and cycled 15+km a couple of days later so don't worry about the walking).  And as for the voltarol, my clinic have you take a suppository two hours before ET and then four hours afterwards take another one. I didn't take it the first time as I was worried about my asthma but figured I'd take th chance this time. 
Good luck xx


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hiya - I had really bad cramps on my succesful cycle - I think I may have started a thread just like this one on 2012.  There is a lot if boring detail in my FET diary if your looking for peace of mind!

Hope this is your time

Boggler


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

thank you boggler and londonkitty.

The cramps have subsided now- I don't know if that worries me more or less!  I haven't bothered to go collect the voterol now.

My PMA has still gone, thinking I perhaps went straight back into "normal life" a bit to fast and that induced cramps which rejected the embie  I feel i'm not PUPO anymore    I'm getting some bedrest now but worried its too little too late.


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

I cramped from ET to about ten weeks pregnant! I was convinced I was going to get a bfn as the cramps were pretty strong at time. After the bfp they continued. Now almost 20 weeks and all is well. Hang in there!


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

I had bad cramps on my bfp


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks for your messages of support ladies, am feeling (a little) more positive today   This waiting game can really mess with your head!


----------

